# Towers as Front Hight speakers ?



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

What do you think ? Overkill on a tube Amp ? Pros and cons you guys see. Just something to talk about .


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It a bit overkill considering not a lot of information is sent to them. But it will work


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah it sounds great .... Thx tony. Ill tell you I think Onkyo goes better with Klipsch then the Denon by a little bit Music was better with Onkyo but Home Theater the Denon I feel more of a sound Bubble. Could be its just 3 years newer ...DTS-X is Great...


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

It reminds of a PRO setup at a rock concert like JBL Array speakers.
You must not have pets or kids.


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol why yes ....lol That is funny I do feel like I'm at a concert... No kids or Pets or Real girl right now ....but they do love the couch transducers


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

+1 on the overkill....but who cares as long as you like it!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

How are the top towers anchored/suspended?


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Lumen said:


> How are the top towers anchored/suspended?


+1

My inner Rigger is twitching right now...

Also, the only real con that I can see is that the right stack is blocking half the entryway to the room. Not great for traffic flow, but if that doesn't bother you... enjoy.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

DqMcClain said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And maybe the FR of the left side being way off from the right side due to the differing room boundaries available to the speakers. Not sure if audyssey could fix something like that. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> And maybe the FR of the left side being way off from the right side due to the differing room boundaries available to the speakers. Not sure if audyssey could fix something like that.


In my best Yoda voice: 
Nail. Head. You hitting, yes?!

Seems like the sound field would be bass-shy on the right (lacking room boundary interaction) with confused imaging on the left (due to multiple reflections). Audyssey should be able to compensate a little, but starting with better positioning would make its job easier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol! Mind. Mine. Reading it you've been, yes?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

They are not anchored or connected to anything they're just sitting on top they are all so yes blocking but I live alone and nobody comes close to them when friends come over....the sound is amazing


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Might be a little overkill but who am I to talk?


----------

